# Faith's Kidding page day 152*****updated******



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Since I started Ruby's page I thought I would start Faith's hers is more around the normal start time. She is at day 119. She is looking kinda big and hopeing for twins or more with her also. O I forgot both gurls are bred to 2 different Full blood Black boer bucks so I am hoping for some color kids. Last year she was an FF so she had one doeling. Sorry the pictures are so big I dont know how to change them.



















Small udder starting


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 119*

pretty doe... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 119*

She is coming along. Keep us posted, can't wait for he pics.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 119*

She is pretty thanks toth. I am just ready for babies. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 119*



> She is pretty thanks toth. I am just ready for babies. I will keep you all posted.


 Your welcome... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 119*

I am sure this is me just being a worry worm but she only has 25 days till day 150 and she still isnt really getting an udder. What do you think, is this normal, and I am worrying about nothing. Or could she not be bred? Thanks for any advise.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 119*

Looks bred to me she may just fill up in the last couple weeks or less...you could always ask Kim to see if she remembers from last year....cant wait to see what they look like!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 119*

Well she wanted to take her time and now that we are only 17 days away from her kidding she decided to just barely start an udder so that makes me feel better. Can't wait for more babies but I am only thinking 1 so we will see.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 119*

I had a Nubian who almost had no udder whatsoever only a few days before kidding, and I was convinced I would have to bottlefeed. However, she ballooned during labor and had the most capacious udder I had ever seen in my herd.
She still has time, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 119*

some wait till a lot closer to kidding ot start to fill up.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Day 149*

She is getting close but still no real udder we are on day 149 hopefully she has them during the day unlike Ruby who had to wait till midnight. I am really excited but thinking she has a single so kinda nervous. I hope the kid isnt huge. I will post pics when it is born.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 150*

Tell you the truth I dont think she looks much different from day 119. I still took pictures to share, anyone have guesses on how many and boys or girls?

This is a picture from up top








This is a side picture








From behind








Her horribly small udder


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 119*

singe or twins is my guess


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 119*

I'm gonna say a big single . . . can't wait to see an adorable floppy eared Boer baby!!! :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 119*

She has changed... her udder is starting.... and her drop is more on the top of her back to her tailhead..... It could be... that she is carrying a single and that is possibly why...she is developing so slowly.... but I see udder... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 119*

I really hope its not a single and if so I dont want a huge single.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 119*

I'll say two. :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 119*

I would be fine with a boy and girl since we dont have any girls yet, and you can show and sell market does at our fair this year for the first time. I guess we will have to see what happens. I was just out there and she isnt acting like she is real close.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 119*

If one was a girl, do you show at the fair yourself or just your nieces do the showing. I was wondering too, when I put the :kidred: , if people raising boers prefer more :kidblue: .


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 119*

Just my neices show, I am too old my 10th year was about 6 years ago. Since I am just raising them for the fair it doesnt matter to me one way or another if we get boys or girls. I guess I would rather have a boy. But this year I got another class added to the goat show, where you can show market does and sell them in the auction. Before it was just market wethers. In order to sell they have to be shown as market does not breeding does. Since you can only put one threw the auction I guess if she is really good we may just keep one more girl that way we will end up with 3 breeding does and maybe that will give the kids more babies to choose from.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 151*

We had a snow storm move in last night and I thought that would do the trick. So I was out there every 2 hours and nothing, she wont let me close enough to see if she has ligs or not, but then again I still can never find them. I just hope she goes today the every 2 hours during the day is fine but I have been doing it for 2 days all day. Before that I was doing 4 hours for 2 days. This is getting old I am ready for babys.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 151*

Do you have a way of putting a baby moniter in the kidding area? If so, I can tell you that it really saves on those uneventful trips to the barn! You will be able to heareverything and when the time comes that she's ready to go you won't mistake the sounds. I feel for you.... I'll be doing the waiting game in 2 weeks, but I look forward to it every year!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 151*

It is not fun to keep checking for nothing but the babies are worth it this is my first kidding year. When I started I was kinda thinking this would be the only year then we would just buy babies. It was supposed to be a learning experiance for the kids, but it is kinda fun so we might just keep this up. I just hope she goes soon. I am supposed to go to a farm show in louiseville, Ky on thursday but she has to have them before I will make the 4 hour drive or else it looks like I will be sitting at home.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 151*

I hope she hurries up for you! I'm still waiting to but Bessie looks about like Faith does and she still has at least 10 days till 150. I hope you get twins but it really only looks like a single to me.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 151*



RPC said:


> So I was out there every 2 hours and nothing, she wont let me close enough to see if she has ligs or not, but then again I still can never find them.


Last year was my first year kidding, and I still don't think I have the ligs thing down pat, so I empathize with you. Plus my girls didn't have many of the other classic signs of impending birth, so it was more knowing them than anything.

Hope you have babies soon!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 152*

Those 2 hour checks last night were the worst. I would stay and watch her for about 10 minutes each time and when I went back in my foot prints were already gone in the snow. It was really blowing hard. Well today we are loosing the mucus plug, she actually kinda has an uddar, and she is acting different really soft and high pitch bahhhhhhh. So we will see........it better be today no sleep is killing me.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 152*

Sounds like she is getting closer....we have the same weather and I'm doing the same thing with Belle and Bessie. No fun but it will be worth it


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 152*

Yes it will be worth it thats what I keep telling myself. I am sooo tired and ready for it to be over. I am also ready for the snow to be done too. These will be half siblings to your goat so I cant wait to see them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 152*

I know exactly how you feel.....I just kidded 20 kids within 6 days.... :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 152*

Toth I don't know how you did it.....maybe it would be better if I knew when I went out there was a really good chance I would be having babies but I know it is a small chance and thats what sucks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 152*



> Toth I don't know how you did it.....maybe it would be better if I knew when I went out there was a really good chance I would be having babies but I know it is a small chance and thats what sucks


 I just dragged myself out there.... every couple of hours......checking like you did...but... I tell you one thing ...I am really going to get a monitor for the barn...as it will save on the foot work and having to freeze....ect.... it is aggravating..... I feel your tiredness and anxiety..... :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 152*

Roger- I am excited to see them to! Our baby from kim is looking really nice and I think yours will too! Just a little longer..


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 152*

Well babies should be today and actually soon. She has been up and down alot and is having contractions my feet were frozen so I had to come in side and warm up, hope she waits till I get back out there. I can't wait. alright back to the barn.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 152*

Dontcha just hate that??? I am in the same situation every kidding season . . . . I think I lose about 3 lbs every time one of my does kid because I have to make so many trips uphill to our house to warm up.  Glad this is almost over for you. :hug: babies soon!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 152*

Well around 6 p.m. tonight Faith had a baby girl. She was tiny well so I thought compared to the other 2 who will be a month old on the 13th. But I think she is about 6 pounds. She has a black head which I love. If she ends up being good enough we may just keep her this year after the fair as a breeding doe. I was hopeing for 2 but I guess one healthy baby is good enough for me. Now I just need to find another boer baby to buy. It must be red headed but it doesnt matter if it is a boy or girl. I will post picturees either tonight or tomorrow in the photogenic section.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Faith's Kidding page day 152*

Congrats on the healthy delivery!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!! Glad to hear that all went well....and I hope you are thawed out and able to get some rest now.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats...that is tiny! We will have some babies soon and I would gladly sell you one!! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...congrats...I am glad all went well.....now you can get some rest.... :wink: :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Goatnutty does it have to be a bottle baby? Or do I get it once it is weaned? If its not a bottle baby then I might consider it. Just hit me up.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I would keep it till it was weaned...I don't sell them as botte babies unless I have too.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

O thank god because I can't do bottle babies, not enough hours in my day. When they are born let me know and I might just buy one. I have a feeling I am going to need a doe. I just know that if we keep the doe just born which will be Taylors, since she wants the black headed ones, and I get Kerigan a wether and make her sell both. I will have one very unhappy girl. Kerigan said she only likes the red heads, where as Taylor is like me and likes the black ones. O how they love to be different.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok I will let you know...we should definately have some red ones and they will be born within the next few weeks.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats Roger on the new baby....can't wait to see pics!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

CDTRUM they are up in the photogenic section you should check them out.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Duh on me....just realized I had already looked at the pics in the photo section.....sooo many babies being born, can't keep up! I only have wethers.....so I get my baby fill by enjoying all of the new baby pics here! Nothing cuter than a baby goat!


----------

